# Hi!



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi, I’m new here… but not in the fish keeping. I’ve been keeping fish for almost 3 years now and been through from forums to forums before and now I landed here. Hope I can gather more info for my knowledge here and also share what I’ve gained. I’m into live bearing fish for now, and I enjoyed their young, and in hoping I can have new look and interesting colors. My livebearers for now are coral platies and mollies. I don’t have any problem with spaces, because I have 2 small ponds aside from my 4 tanks and I got lots of buyers too. I prefer selling them rather than feeding them to big fishes, such as Oscars. For now, I got 20+ adult mollies; most of them are balloon mollies and 7 adult coral platies. I got lots of young mostly from platies, I got 100+ young platies, and maybe 50+ molly fry. I don’t know why, but I find my platy fry are hardier than my molly fry, might be their genes because I have regular molly too, and their fry is hardier than the new breeds. Well, so much for now, hear yah later guys. =)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Welcome, and glad you decided to sign up. We love talking fish here and I keep swordtails and guppies in my liveberers collection. 

You are correct about your one breed probably being a genetic issue. Many liveberers are real interbred causing weak genes. Even though you have plenty of fish dont forget to interduce new blood lines occasionaly or mix them between tanks. As long as they are the same color strain. This will help create a healther fish.


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks Dave, I love talking fish too... this morning I introduce all of my molly fry ranging from 1.5 to 2 months old into the ponds where their parents live, and I’m hoping that they will be alright, I throw lots of plants though like anacharis, hornwort, some floating plants (I dunno what they are but lots of them) and 4 types of crypts just to make sure most of them survive. I know some of them will not, but they died anyway even in a separate tank. and BTW, i got 5 platy babies this morning too. Tnx once again dave (fish_doc)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Being a bigger tank (in this case pond) along with the cover, they should be fine.


----------

